# Cheap hotpoint coffee machines



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/hot...eal-page&utm_campaign=hotpoint-coffee-machine


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

If they are anything like their tumble driers ..........boom.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We never use coffee machines but we only drink real coffee, we were given a very expensive coffee machine but it’s too much hassle to use it and the output is no better than the simple paper filter over a mug. …. You don’t have to clean a paper filter either.:smile2:


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

A really good bean to cup mavchine set up properly will out perform anything. However, if you don't use it exactly correctly to the same standards every time it will not be any better (and could be worse) than a pod imho. I am not OCD enough to be bothered so it is a pod for me! Expensive though.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't know what a pod is but it sound a lot more expensive than a simple paper filter. Is a pod plastic?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Aprox 50p per cup. GG.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have a kettle...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We use an old style glass topped percolator on the hob, but only in the van, instant at home.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I have sent for one, lets see how it performs!..

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There's always Ebay it you don't like it Ray.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

greygit said:


> We never use coffee machines but we only drink real coffee, we were given a very expensive coffee machine but it's too much hassle to use it and the output is no better than the simple paper filter over a mug. …. You don't have to clean a paper filter either.:smile2:


.
Completely agree with you.
It's a tried and tested method over many years for us too. Plastic filter holder and Pyrex jug which we've marked to show 2,3 and 4 cups for the water level.

One of the certainties of a visit to France for us is returning with boxes of filter papers and a few kilos of Colombian and Mexican ground coffee.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We like coffee made in a machine, we have one in our static caravan and usually bring it back to our granny flat when we come back to Wakefield, so another one parked in our granny flat will save us the bother of carting bloody coffee machine about.

ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

At the risk of being called Pedantic....


This IS a "pod" machine so you cannot use your own favourite coffee in it !

Just sayin like !!

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

One can get refillable pods. just saying.>>


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I prefer the Italian job, which i dilute as required, or not, or a cafetiere, sometimes. Got both in the van.

I would luurrv an electric Italian job, which I believe one can buy now, also set up for morning brew.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Coffee without using fresh ground beans and an espresso machine that produces a nice crema is not coffee.:grin2:

All other methods use boiling water and 'scald' the coffee.

Capsule machines second best, I got one in Portugal, free with about €25 worth of capsules.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

It has arrived!.. 

Looks small and very plastic, but hey ho if it works it will be a perfect size for the van as well.. Sandra's gone to the super market to get some pods..

Taste test to follow.

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Now here's the thing you can't buy the pods unless you buy them on line..

Ok sent off for some!. At least it is free postage and you can set up an account to make it easy..

ray.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Nespresso pods are about 31 per cup. The advantage is that there is absolutely no mess. The pods are aluminium and Nespresso collect them and recycle.


----------

